# naturally sweet wrapper Cigar's



## ff6849 (Jul 23, 2004)

I am new to the cigar world. I have tried cigars here and there before, but had a friend give a good cigar and now I am hooked. I am very fond of the Carbonell Presidente, but hard to find. I had a Drew Estates Natural ”Dirt”, also found it to be very good. But don’t care much for the available sizes they came in (prefer a Churchill). Had an Oliveros sweet the other day and liked that a little, the flavored cigars are a little too sweet. I really enjoy a naturally sweet wrapper like the Carbonells. Any thing else out that would be good to try that’s close to it.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

You might try a Google search & use the word Carbonell. Make sure you spell it right & you should find more than one site that features this cigar.

Other cigars to try would be Baccarat. I think La Fontana may have a sweet gum sealant, but am not sure as I have not tried the natural line of this cigar.

Another that features a sweet sealant is, I believe, some lines of Nat Sherman, but am also unsure of this. the Nat Shermans I have smoked did not.

When you get more curious, & you will, you might try some of the milder Dominican cigars. They have a natural sweet high in the sinus that many smokers find appealing. There are many, but Macanudo, Fonseca, Casa Blanca, Bolivar, etc. might be a good place to start.

Some maduros have a deeper sweet tone which is very nice. The Macanudo Hampton Court tubo maduro is a nice cigar. 

Nicaraguan tobaccos have a sweetness, but have greater body & depth. 

Take it at your own pace & let your palate develop on it's own & have fun.

BTW, welcome to the forum & also to the Journey.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I tried a Carbonell ......ONCE

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Deriffe (Jul 27, 2004)

Macunudo Spanish Rosada is a nice medium cigar that has a cinamon taste to the wrapper. It's about the only Mac I really like.


----------



## ChiTown (Jul 26, 2004)

Try a Baccarat - has a mild sweetness to it.


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

Deriffe Partagas makes the Spanish Rosado not Macanudo. 

ff6849
I would try a Cuesta Rey Centenario. These Cigars have a really sweet taste to me. Not sure if the flavor profile will fit what you like. But these are almost floral in flavor to me.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I agree with Chitown that for a mild and sweet smoke the Baccarat is a good smoke. The Macanudo line might be for you also. These are all too mild for me but hey taste varies from person to person.


----------



## cowboy15203 (Aug 1, 2004)

Just to give a recommendation for a nice sweet flavor wraper on a cigar would have to be a bacarat, some people havent even heard of them but they are a naturaly sweet wrapper, i think they are a good smoke on occasion, but i'm partial to a maduro, i think the bacarat is the way to go.


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

kamikaiguy said:


> I would try a Cuesta Rey Centenario. These Cigars have a really sweet taste to me. Not sure if the flavor profile will fit what you like. But these are almost floral in flavor to me.


I agree with kamikaiguy here. These are mild, flavorful, and like him, I note a sweetness to it.

Hoss


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

If you want to go strong and sweet, try Ashton VSG.
Some people taste pepper, but I love the taste of that Sun Grown wrapper. 
To me it tastes sweet.


----------



## Deriffe (Jul 27, 2004)

kamikaiguy said:


> Deriffe Partagas makes the Spanish Rosado not Macanudo.
> 
> ff6849
> I would try a Cuesta Rey Centenario. These Cigars have a really sweet taste to me. Not sure if the flavor profile will fit what you like. But these are almost floral in flavor to me.


You're right, I had a brain fart. Thanks.


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

Bruce5

Your right the Ashotn VSG do have a nice hint of sweetness. Then when you stand up after smoking one they kick you in the pants. What a great cigar and a good recomendation.


----------



## BayouDawg (Nov 6, 2003)

Temple Halls are sweet, downright sugary. Too much for my tastes, but if you like the Natural line you will probably like Temple Hall too. I like Montisino for a fairly sweet cigar that doesn't go overboard.

bd


----------



## kanadakid (Jul 19, 2004)

I think the key word here is naturally sweet. Many of the cigar makers dip the tips or use oild as in the Drew Estate line. What is needed for natural sweetness are the bottom leaves of the broadleaf.


Since you are new to cigar smoking you may not want a full bodied smoke.

The Montesino Maduro (by Arturo Fuente) fits the bill. Read the staff reveiws of this cigar. It has a natural sweetness in the wrapper and in the smoke. you will like the price. It is a very smooth and mellow smoke but has good notes.

Hope you like it,


Kid


----------



## Jaxstraww (May 9, 2004)

Mac Gold Torp. Great smoking cigar and a very faint taste of the sweet glue everyone was referring to. Not overpowering but present.

Had my first Nat Sherman over the fourth of July weekend and it did have a sweet cap. Not sure what line it was though.


----------



## cowboy15203 (Aug 1, 2004)

Kamikaiguys right...the Carlos Torano is a good smoke with a hint of sweetness...i haven't had a chance to try the Aston yet but i hope its a good smoke...any comments or suggestions about the aston will be much appreciated


----------



## cowboy15203 (Aug 1, 2004)

excuse me for my previous mistake...the Cuesta Rey is a good smoke...my fault...alittle miss reading there


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I find the Cameroon wrapper on the Fuentes' to be very sweet


----------



## supdog (Jan 13, 2004)

For a naturally sweet cigar, try Fire by Indian Tabac.I've had two of their robustos, and they both had an underlying sweetness that I really like.I picked up mine on cigar-bid.


----------

